# Pokemon-like PC game?



## Merkuri

Years and years ago I had the original Pokemon for the original Gameboy.  My Gameboy's very old now, and playing through that game again is kinda boring since I've already done it a few times, but every once and a while I get that itch.  It's a cutesy, corny premise, but I gotta admint that the Pokemon games have some really addictive gameplay.

I've pondered getting a Gameboy DS to play one of the newest Pokemon games.  I like the idea of being able to trade with and play with people online through a wireless network, but I feel like it would be the only thing I'd play on the DS, and spending almost $200 on a single Pokemon game just doesn't seem worth it.

So does anyone know of any similar games for the PC?  I'm not looking for a direct ripoff, just something that'll scratch that itch.  Something where you collect things not just for the sake of collecting them, but because they're useful in other ways (battling).  I've considered getting into M:tG online (I used to play that, too, a long time ago) but I don't want to spend real money to collect digital things.  I'll buy a game, but I don't want to have to keep buying booster packs or spending a monthly fee.

So whaddya got for me?  Any PC games where you can collect things and maybe use them to fight against other people (AI or real, doesn't matter)?


----------



## Masquerade

Hmm. Wish I could help you out, but I don't know of a game like what you describe.

However, I would like to say that, if you're thinking about getting a DS for Pokemon, it is *entirely worth it*.  This is coming from someone who has played nearly 400 hours of Pokemon Pearl and who is planning on getting Platinum the day it makes it to North America.  With 493 monsters and 504 moves, there is a lot of room for gameplay, especially if you take advantage of wi-fi play.  Just watch some battles on YouTube; online play is fun and intense.

If you're really worried about getting your money's worth, the DS also has a Dragon Quest Monsters title--it's not as well polished as Pokemon D/P, but it's not at all a bad game if you're looking for another monster catcher.


----------



## Merkuri

Masquerade said:


> However, I would like to say that, if you're thinking about getting a DS for Pokemon, it is *entirely worth it*.




Ack, no, don't tell me that!  I'm trying to save money!  I didn't hear you, *sticks fingers in ears* lalalalala... 

I keep going back and forth between either getting a DS or a iPod touch once I save up enough money, but my budget keeps getting ruined by other things I have to buy, like a brand new computer (old one died) or expensive birthday presents, so it'll be a while before I get either of those.  I figure I could do more with an iTouch in general... but the DS has Pokemon!


----------



## Verdande

I dunno how it stands, legality wise, but you could always download a Game Boy emulator and play the real thing on your computer. Since you own a Game Boy and a physical copy of the game, it should be entirely legal. Don't quote me on that, though, I don't know what your situation is, should you take that path.


----------



## Merkuri

Instead of downloading an emulator for a game I already have I'd rather just play the actual game.   I wanted something I haven't played yet, and the PC is the gaming environment I have the most access to, so that's why I was looking for PC games.  

Plus, (don't shoot me, Mods! ) I've tried emulators before, back when I was a poor college student.  For me it loses some of the fun when there's no way you can trade with other people.  I find I end up getting frustrated at some of the harder to catch ones because I feel like it won't really matter.  I end up saying, "screw it, since I can't trade it's impossible to get them all, so why should I bother with this one?"  And when I start saying things like that it becomes less fun.  

I guess that's also another reason I didn't wanna go back and play my old Pokemon Red or Gold, because my boyfriend probably isn't gonna want to pick up his Blue or Silver and he's the only one I know of who still has a working copy of either of those games.

My birthday actually passed recently, and I got more cash in presents than I was expecting.  Though I'm trying to save money I figured that birthday money is meant for fun stuff, so I'm shopping for a used DS on eBay, preferrably one that comes bundled with Pokemon Diamond or Pearl.   Looks like if I'm persistent enough and am willing to bid on things that end late at night in the middle of the week that I might get one for less than $100.


----------

